# 1997 Carolina Skiff J16



## Shane Sloane (Sep 9, 2016)

For the small screw holes I would just fill them with 5200. It's easy to do and it will seal them


----------



## amazinjon (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks Shane Sloane. So I started inspecting further and discovered cracking gel along the edge on the bottom of the boat. Decided to go ahead and flip it over and work on the bottom before tackling the topside. I started out dremeling out every sign of cracking gel and glass. 
Kept going until I got to solid material.







I filled the area with a thickened resin and let it set up. Then topped it with 2" rail tape and resin, overlapping 12" sections about 25%. I have no idea if this is the 'correct' way of doing this but it is solid and waterproof now. Hopefully it will hold up. This was my first attempt at working with fiberglass and resins, you can tell by the air bubbles....going to have to fix that.







Also filled some holes on the sides where someone had mounted rod holders.







Last thing was to try and provide some support around the edge for the rub rail where the boat has been run into docks etc. :/ I dremeled out any loose material and used tape to shape the edge. Made some real thick resin and shaped it into the corners. Once I flip the boat back over I will probably do some more repair on this from the topside. Overall it is much better than a flapping piece of fiberglass on the bow like it was before 







Working on applying gel coat over the repairs today. Just did a first coat...Looks much whiter than the boat is now, hopefully it doesn't show too bad. Also just learned I need to get some wax additive for the last layer... back to the fiberglass store.


----------



## Reddrum (Feb 15, 2017)

Amazinjon,
Nice work. I beginning a rebuild of my '95 CS19. I've stripped it down to the hull and have begun locating all the holes and cracks. Did you fill all your holes with resin? I'm curious how you made your rear deck. I'm currently figuring out my best layout options, and hope to start putting it together. Thx!


----------



## amazinjon (Apr 9, 2017)

Reddrum said:


> Amazinjon,
> Nice work. I beginning a rebuild of my '95 CS19. I've stripped it down to the hull and have begun locating all the holes and cracks. Did you fill all your holes with resin? I'm curious how you made your rear deck. I'm currently figuring out my best layout options, and hope to start putting it together. Thx!


Awesome reddrum, i look forward to seeing your boat. There has been alot work done since my last post so hopefully I can get this thread updated with the progress soon. For holes, crackes, etc. I used a combination of resin, milled fibers, and cabosil for small fractures. The milled fibers are key, without it the resin is very brittle and prone to cracking. Anything bigger I grinded out and layed up new glass. Check out 'BoatWorks' on youtube, this guy is very detailed and knows what he is doing. Also, if you are in the Brevard County area check out 'Fiberglass Florida', they were extremely helpful too, especially for a rookie like me.


----------



## amazinjon (Apr 9, 2017)

Here is a shot of the rear deck.


----------



## Reddrum (Feb 15, 2017)

Whoa! Nice work. I'll be sure and check out those two resources...thx.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet Carolina Skiff man, I’ve been goin back and forth about buying a high dollar skiff, or just gettin a Carolina Skiff, hard to argue with the simplicity of a Carolina Skiff though, and yours looks sick!


----------

